

Is support for TitanDB available, alternative graph layer - parvbhullar

Is support for TitanDB available, Is it usable in prod. any other alternative graph layer which supports persistence to cassandra or HBase.
======
parvbhullar
I'm planning to use titan as graph persistence layer for current data
structure.

